

Review my project: tweethegame | stream the NBA Finals, Stanley Cup on twitter - ryanb
http://tweethegame.com/
i made this at night while watching the first few games of the NBA Finals. i found it to provide some pretty good commentary while watching the games. pretty simple, but let me know what you guys think. any feedback is appreciated.
======
qeorge
AT&T did a similar idea for the NCAA tournament: <http://titletweets.com/>

They've dropped it for some reason, but the idea has legs.

Regarding your site:

\- The graphic design needs a lot of work, but the functionality is there

\- The title, live sports streaming on Twitter, isn't really accurate. People
will expect video

\- You've got to get tweetthegame.com or choose a new URL. Can't use an URL
that requires an explanation, e.g. "There's only one t between 'tweet' and
'the', so t-w-e-e-t-h-e-g-a-m-e-.com"

Rule of thumb: if you can't say it on the radio without explaining it, get a
new URL.

~~~
genghy
Rule of thumb: if you can't say it on the radio without explaining it, get a
new URL.

Thumbs up

~~~
teej
Very true - I heard a Radio DJ try to say "tumblr.com" on the air, and it took
him several minutes to get it across correctly.

------
abossy
I implemented this idea with a fellow HN reader, derwiki, for the 2009
superbowl: <http://twitterbowl2009.com/>

~~~
ryanb
ah i didnt know about this. very slick. and you got ESPN involved?

~~~
derwiki
they had the widget available, we assumed it was okay to embed -- since that
what widgets are for :) It was a good way around the copyright issue of using
the Super Bowl logo, too

------
zacharydanger
Didn't someone get in trouble for "live-blogging" a MLB game a while back?
Something about MLB's broadcast rights.

Not sure if it applies, but it might be worth looking into.

~~~
JimmyL
Yeah - the legal issues surrounding the live-blogging of spots games (or even
making a blog post about a game while it's going on) are unclear.

In this case, though, it seems that the site is just a way of showing a pair
of #search results side-by-side, without any organization (or original
reporting) behind it - so that shouldn't apply.

------
Everest
Very cool site...has application beyond games too. For example, you could see
your company vs. a competitor.

But love the idea and implementation.

------
thesubjective
Move beyond just games :)

------
gsmaverick
You definitely need to change the colour scheme.

------
ryanb
worth noting: tweetthegame.com was taken

